# Don't ask what I'm doing...but my dog sure does look good!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Went riding monday on my sisters new pony (LOVE HIM, I AM SORE!)

VERY proud of Gunner. He was interested but not crazy interested in the pony. He sniffed noses but wasn't all hyped up. He wasn't afraid but didn't seem like he cared about the large "dog". He was VERY GOOD with his "down/stay". 

Proud of my pup, such a great ambassador to the breed!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Me on the horse :tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwww. what great photos! Gunner is really a gorgeous dog. i love that steel gray color.

i am such an old fogey, i will never get used to seeing crash helmets on horse and bull riders. 

I mean, it makes perfect sense (I fell off a horse once because I told someone i could jump fences and i couldn't and got such a bad concussion I lost three days of memory) but it's funny seeing it. Especially in rodeos.

And on another note, when a dog is gray, why do they call them blue? My blue Dobie is anything but blue. He is dark grey. Gunner looks like gunmetal, which is not called "blue" but is a light grey. Or maybe I'm just color blind.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Awwww. what great photos! Gunner is really a gorgeous dog. i love that steel gray color.
> 
> i am such an old fogey, i will never get used to seeing crash helmets on horse and bull riders.
> 
> I mean, it makes perfect sense (I fell off a horse once because I told someone i could jump fences and i couldn't and got such a bad concussion I lost three days of memory) but it's funny seeing it. Especially in rodeos.


i love bareback riding...but when i jumped, i was in full gear with english saddle, the velvet hat that looks so stupid....the jodphurs and boots, etc....

after christopher reeve's little deal, it occurs to me that helmets might not be such a bad idea....wouldn't stop me if ever i rode again, but it does give one pause.

then again, one has to wonder how much of a protection helmets are.....and why aren't gymnasts required to wear them.....fell on my head many a time...damned horse.  damned rings....damned uneven parallels....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Awwww. what great photos! Gunner is really a gorgeous dog. i love that steel gray color.
> 
> i am such an old fogey, i will never get used to seeing crash helmets on horse and bull riders.
> 
> ...


People call it blue but its just a diluted black from what I understand. People ask if he is a 'bluenose', I always respond that he is a "grey shelter mutt". That is what he is after all  I really hate the terms bluenose and rednose. People seem to think that it makes them a different breed but its just a phenotype description. He is grey, grey all day, everyday. 

I ALWAYS wear a helmet on a horse, especially a strange horse. I LOVE my brain! I was raised an english rider (eventing mostly, pony club also, dressage...) so western riding is foreign to me. I understand that helmets are not as popular with them. Regardless of discipline, I ALWAYS wear a helmet.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Some changes are very good! It may look funny to me but I am glad to see it.

My cousin is an English rider and I always figured those black hats they wear are really just good looking crash helmets.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Me on the horse :tongue:






> I ALWAYS wear a helmet on a horse, especially a strange horse. I LOVE my brain! I was raised an english rider (eventing mostly, pony club also, dressage...) so western riding is foreign to me. I understand that helmets are not as popular with them. Regardless of discipline, I ALWAYS wear a helmet.


 ^^^^Me Too!! Not that I get to ride anymore :Cry: You definitely sit a horse like an english rider. I was looking at the horse then it hit me that you were in an odd position for a western saddle :becky:....then I saw the helmet and it clicked....takes me a minute sometimes LOL

Good boy Gunnar! He did great!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

A friend talked me into riding a horse barebacked. One that loved to jump. Keep in mind that was around my 6th time riding a horse and I'm a guy! I remember seeing the notes besides the horse claiming it required a bounce pad to ride and my friend(female) said I didn't need it. It would appear that I'm much too trusting. 

I doubt I need to get into the details of what happened when the horse took off toward the jump. I stayed on but regretted doing so.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> i love bareback riding...but when i jumped, i was in full gear with english saddle, the velvet hat that looks so stupid....the jodphurs and boots, etc....
> 
> after christopher reeve's little deal, it occurs to me that helmets might not be such a bad idea....wouldn't stop me if ever i rode again, but it does give one pause.
> 
> then again, one has to wonder how much of a protection helmets are.....and why aren't gymnasts required to wear them.....fell on my head many a time...damned horse.  damned rings....damned uneven parallels....


Re...no love for dressing out...think I spent more days as a child in jodphurs and boots than regular clothes...still loving it today. I can tell you this...a good reason to keep that tushy in good shape...jodphurs don't lie.

Sprocket...good dog...pat on the head and a hug for sure.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> ^^^^Me Too!! Not that I get to ride anymore :Cry: You definitely sit a horse like an english rider. I was looking at the horse then it hit me that you were in an odd position for a western saddle :becky:....then I saw the helmet and it clicked....takes me a minute sometimes LOL
> 
> Good boy Gunnar! He did great!


haha THANKS! I actually am very proud of how great my leg is still even after not riding for over a year. It was HARD to get on a strange horse, in western tack, I never ride in jeans or cow boy boots so I was DEFINITELY out of my element but so in my element (if that makes sense at all). I am going to ride in english tack next time. Then I will feel better, gotta dig out my breeches, paddock boots and half chaps! LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My first husband was a a cowboy and he would sometimes enlist me to help round up cattle. The horses were amazing - he had to put me on the best horse because I didn't know what to do, and i basically just hung on for dear life while the horse did the work. But there were times my horse took what felt like a 90 degree turn at full speed, and I would go flying off in the other direction.

Thank goodness for young and limber bones. That would kill me today, i have no doubt.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is what I look like in familiar tack! LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures! Gunner was being such a good boy!
I grew up riding too. Learned english and then went to western. Always wore a helmet. Love the pictures of you ridding, pretty horses!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it just me, or do other people associate people here with their dogs so much that when we see photos of actual human beings it seems kind of weird?

I mean, I look at that photo and kind of expect Sprocket to be sitting up there with a little riding hat on.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Is it just me, or do other people associate people here with their dogs so much that when we see photos of actual human beings it seems kind of weird?
> 
> I mean, I look at that photo and kind of expect Sprocket to be sitting up there with a little riding hat on.


HAHAHA Yeah I understand that feeling! Sprocket does the funniest thing around horses. I took him to a friend of mines ranch in SLO. They have paddock after paddock of horses (about 70 on the 50 acres). He would zoom over to each paddock as we walked by, make a growly barky noise and then zoom back in a weird half circle figure 8 pattern. He is silly


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey is the best with horses. Here is him with the last horse I owned (sold her a little over a year ago, not the same as the first chestnut I posted :smile









He is great with chickens too. Right now he is in the backyard sunning while the chickens peck around the yard.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww, that's a great photo. 

Makes me wonder about when I get my chickens - I haven't thought about the dogs chasing them.


----------

